# Above 14,000 Appear as Entry Test Begins in Kabul



## Disir (Jul 7, 2018)

KABUL - Thousands of high school graduates appeared in the first round of the university entrance test beginging  in Kabul on Thursday.
The test was organized in Kabul Medical University, Kabul Polytechnic University and Kabul Education and Training University today.
Speaking at a press conference here, Najibullah Khwaja Omari, higher education minister, said the 1396-1397 solar years entry tests first began from Logar, Panjsher, Badghis and Nimroz provinces on March 29.
He said that the number of examinees at morning and evening shifts numbered 58,000 in Kabul.
Above 14,000  Appear as Entry Test Begins in Kabul

Out of the 14,000 there were about 5,000 females. The issue is again transparency.


----------

